# MedCoast Ambulance?



## EMTSic (Apr 24, 2011)

I filled out MedCoasts interest card and i just recently got information about the interview process.

However, I've heard quite a lot of bad things about them? 

Is this a good or bad company?


----------



## EMT_HN (Aug 5, 2011)

Did you end up going forward with the application process with this company EMTSic?  If you're currently working for them, how are you liking it?


----------



## sanchito (Aug 6, 2011)

Easy company to get hired with. Written test/Interview. Test is easy (NR type questions). Interview with their HR manager is pretty laid back. Dress nice and be in a good mood. Field employees are cool; management/dispatch is mostly family. IFT/CCT co currently expanding to include ALS. PM me with any questions


----------



## EMT_HN (Aug 6, 2011)

sanchito said:


> Easy company to get hired with. Written test/Interview. Test is easy (NR type questions). Interview with their HR manager is pretty laid back. Dress nice and be in a good mood. Field employees are cool; management/dispatch is mostly family. IFT/CCT co currently expanding to include ALS. PM me with any questions



Thanks for the response.  I do have a few more questions.  What is the starting pay for MedCoast?  How are the benefits?  What cities are they out of?


----------



## tiffany9902 (Aug 7, 2011)

did a few ride alongs with them... they are some cool people...


----------

